# Guns, tanks, bombs - they're like toys against them!



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm building the Pegasus 1/144 "War Machines Attack Diorama". Progress has been slow, but momentum has been building recently. I figured enough progress had been made, to share the build.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

March 23, 2009


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

March 29, 2009


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

April 3, 2009


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

April 7, 2009


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

April 10, 2009


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Then, after 2 months of distractions.
June 21, 2009


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Nameplate Painting Tips
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=246397&highlight=nameplate


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice WIP, and very nice pictures. The melty tank looks COOOOL, except it looks hot and melty.

Digital cameras with high resolution are a blessing and curse aren't they? They expose every little flaw that the naked eye would never really see.

Great job so far--keep pics coming please!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

And then 10 months went by.
April 12, 2010


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

machgo said:


> Very nice WIP, and very nice pictures. The melty tank looks COOOOL, except it looks hot and melty.
> 
> Digital cameras with high resolution are a blessing and curse aren't they? They expose every little flaw that the naked eye would never really see.
> 
> Great job so far--keep pics coming please!


Thanks.

I like the melty tank a lot. Now to do the same to the heat ray.

Yep, the camera can show, what would be to anyone else, minor flaws. Once seen, they cannot be unseen. I just could not dismiss the flaws. Though a bit disheartened, I was able to wipe it off and start again.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

April 18, 2010


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

April 21, 2010


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

April 24, 2010


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

April 25, 2010


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

April 26, 2010


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

April 27, 2010 (last night)


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

April 27, 2010
Applied clear coat to green glowy bits. Mmm, nice sheen. Maybe another coat tomorrow.

More black touchup on the nameplate. I am happy with the black. I am thinking about a deep black/blue wash, to add some depth. Then I'll do yellow cleanup.

Did some tiny markings and weathering on the Sherman "Easy Eights", tank bodies.

No photo to post this evening, not much visible change.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm preparing to mask off the bottom of the MWMs. The three glowy "replusor" ports should not get a coat of copper. So I need to make masks for the 3/8" dots. Hobby Lobby has some hole punches, used for leather work, but they cost about $9. I then thought some liquid mask would be cheaper and easier, so I'll pick up some on the way home.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

I painted the repulsor dots, a nice green. This is just a basecoat, so I can mask later with the liquid mask. Then I can paint the MWM hulls copper.

I also did some touchup on the nameplate and tanks. I'd like to hit the "complete" point on the nameplate. We'll see.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I've seen that kit & it's way tiny! Good job on your progress!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

1:144 scale, yep she's tiny. I'm using this as a good learning kit, for some other MWMs I have.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Doing a great job so far. I have not finished mine yet. What other MWM do you have? Do you have the MIM resin kit?


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

The Al Nozaki MWM kits I have:


3" resin kit (1:168 scale, almost "N" scale) - bought about 10 years ago
8" vacuform kit (1:64 scale) - SFMA kit from around 1980
the large Pegasus kit (1:48 scale)
Pegasus diorama (1:144 scale) - the one I'm working here

I don't have the MiM kit.

I base the scale on the 40' wingspan.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

May 7, 2010








I put the liquid mask on the repulsor dots, last night. That gave them almost a full day to dry, before I shot paint. I used the end of a chopstick to apply the mask to each round spot, in one application.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I never saw this thread before now. Nice work throughout. It's gonna be a sweet lil' dio when done!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Model Man said:


> I never saw this thread before now. Nice work throughout. It's gonna be a sweet lil' dio when done!


Hi, Tom. Thanks.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I need closure!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

DITTO! It's that time of year again!
"Everybody knows when you wave the white flag, it means you wanna be friends!"


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Seaview said:


> ... It's that time of year again!...


True, it is about time to celebrate the anniversary of the invasion. :thumbsup: (He said, cleaning off the workbench.)


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

When did the invasion happen in the movie? Or are you talking about the air date of the radio play?


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> When did the invasion happen in the movie? Or are you talking about the air date of the radio play?


Not sure the invasion date was ever stated (digging...). I enjoy so much of the mythos, that I tie it to the 10/30/38 broadcast. I figure if it was good enough for Buckaroo Banzai, it is good enough for me.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Good enough for me! I dug out my CD of the broadcast yesterday.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Listening to the audiobook, while working. Painting, gluing, and cutting, as the the heat ray is revealed to the spectators (suckers).
:woohoo:

This was my first time using Bondo's Glazing& Spotting Putty. I had used Squadron's Green Putty for years, but I always disliked it's shrinking and sanding hassles. The Glazing Putty worked wonderfully, drying fast and sanding easily. Yay.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Yea, I converted to Bondo years ago & I'm really happy with it, too.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

October 24, 2010








I did an assessment of what was left to finish the diorama, by this weekend. Not much left when it is broken down to steps. Seems quite attainable, as long as I keep moving. Fun was had.
:wave:


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

October 25, 2010








Went to bed last night, mulling over what I could accomplish the next day. I shot dullcoat on the base, before I went to work, so it would be dry enough to work with this evening.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

October 26, 2010








Finished the WoTW audiobook, as I painted.
I pulled out the Foliage & Grass kit, from Scene-A-Rama. This will help me add some nice texture to the base, to kill some of the "painted plastic" look. I don't have a lot of background with this kind of scenic material, but it is time to learn.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Doing grass & stuff really isn't too hard. Here's two examples of my stuff & I definantly don't consider myself an expert of any kind!
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Snoopy on Rt 66/beauty.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Halo/beauty3.jpg

Yours is looking better & better!!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the support.

Painting,gluing, and terrain is in today's list of things to do. Progress!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

October 27, 2010








The terrain stuff was fun. Seemed a shame to only cover this small base, with so much material left.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Tonight's activities included flat coat on terrain base, some brushwork on the heat ray, and the selection of three army guys. The 1:144 army guys are also made by Pegasus, kinda wish they had come with the kit. Anyway, they should help add some nice scale to the scene.

BTW, you need to see The War of the Worlds (1953) in 30 seconds, re-enacted by bunnies. Seriously thinking of adding a scale bunny to the scene, though it might be too small to bother with.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

October 29, 2010








Very happy with how this came together. I'll add the men tomorrow, when I figure out where the figures go.  I'll shoot some better photos, outside, weather permitting.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Arrrg, all the solders aiming guns, are pointing at stuff that is ground level.  Hmm, I've got a hill, they could be on the side of...


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

*To Celebrate Martian Invasion Day...*

October 30, 2010








:woohoo: Holy carp, I'm done. :woohoo:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Excellent!!!! Love it!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Very cool buildup. Which green did you use for the war machines? Looks perfect!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Awesome Diorama! Where did you get the figures?


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Very cool buildup. Which green did you use for the war machines? Looks perfect!


The green is a mix of Reaper Miniatures Emerald (#08010) and a tube of Daler Rowney Flourescent Green (349). I am mixing model acrylics and artist acrylics.

Check out how this thing glows under Black Light.











Cajjunwolfman said:


> Awesome Diorama! Where did you get the figures?


Thanks.

The figures are Pegasus Hobbies (same folks as the diorama) 1:144 WWII Americans (#852). I had to scower the interwebs and finally got them from ebay, as Pegasus doesn't seem to stock them anymore.


----------

